# Saturday Diving with "He Whose Name Shall not Be Spoken"



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Made it out with *"He Whose Name Shall Never be Spoken"* again and had a pretty good day all things considered.

GPS Fud, a crewman no-show, a deep dive *(+200*)which was a *bust*(bounced a shot off a* MONSTER* AJ but it didn't hold), and then things started to payoff.. 

Hit private spots and limited on snapper...one 18-20lbs, got one grouper...25lbs, and 13 lobsters, two big triggers..

Here are a few pics of my share..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish, glad everything worked out fine.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like you made out pretty well for your share. nice shooting.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

You went with Kaiser Sose????? Very NICE fish!!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice fish!! stud grouper!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

that's all you got from a 16 hour trip????

May want to let people know the lost Riffeand pole spear on the ocean floor can be returned to you and you'll give itto "him."


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap Thats pretty awesome a 200+ foot dive. good job!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn am I jealous. I went out of pascagoula today, hit the triple rig, and had less than 15 vs. Beyond 30ft down was nothing but a cloud, and didn't see a single snapper. Brian your 200 ft dive was a bust....well my entire day was a bust. Nice fish man!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some great fish speared out of a rough day Brian. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Spooney, I would rather leave you out there than a gun! oke 

(Just kidding you know we love ya!) 

Rest assured the gun will be retrieved. I am sure "he whose name shall not be spoken"..(or typed for that matter)..is already planning on the salvage operation!

TUNIS!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good shootin Brian. I saw Billy Bob at the dock the other day. He tried to give your spot on the boat away to me.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice haul tostock up the freezer before snapper closes.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brandy (7/27/2009)*Good shootin Brian. I saw Billy Bob at the dock the other day. He tried to give your spot on the boat away to me.




He was going to make you ride in the head?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Florabama (7/27/2009)*Nice haul tostock up the freezer before snapper closes.


No joke. I need to get out there to get a few more Snapper fillets.:banghead


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

What??!! *you typed the untype-able*!

Who is Bi*** B**??????????

he "whose name shall not be mentioned" would never give *my* spot away *to the likes of you! *

Actually Brandy pm me your number.He whose name aaahhhh you know... was asking me if I had it and to give ya a call.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wait just a minute. I thought the head was MY spot. Oh yeah,I get the bean bags. All of them. Can somebody say sushi?


----------

